# whats the best oil to use



## tordon (Jul 31, 2005)

whats the best oil to use.......... ive heard grapeseed is king....all i can get is soy....i guess the thinner the better but are some more inclined to crash your gear than others............what are your opinions :sniper:


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Jul 31, 2005)

tordon said:
			
		

> whats the best oil to use.......... ive heard grapeseed is king....all i can get is soy....i guess the thinner the better but are some more inclined to crash your gear than others............what are your opinions :sniper:



Everyone will have their own opinion on this.  I have yet to use any, but from the research that I have done, grapeseed and walnut seem to be the most popular due to there viscosity.  I just picked up 300ml of grapeseed oil from Research Labs.  Take a look, they have everything you'll need.

http://www.researchlabsupply.com


----------



## tordon (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanx looks great


----------



## pincrusher (Jul 31, 2005)

STEELADDICTION said:
			
		

> Everyone will have their own opinion on this.  I have yet to use any, but from the research that I have done, grapeseed and walnut seem to be the most popular due to there viscosity.  I just picked up 300ml of grapeseed oil from Research Labs.  Take a look, they have everything you'll need.
> 
> http://www.researchlabsupply.com


the grapeseed oil should be available in your local grocery store or specialty store and will not cost nearly as much as what it does from a research company.  just heat it in a glass vial to 275 degree's for 45 minutes before you use it to make any gear to help sterilze it then run the finished product through a whatmann filter


----------



## tordon (Jul 31, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> the grapeseed oil should be available in your local grocery store or specialty store and will not cost nearly as much as what it does from a research company.  just heat it in a glass vial to 275 degree's for 45 minutes before you use it to make any gear to help sterilze it then run the finished product through a whatmann filter



thank you also :sniper:


----------



## pincrusher (Jul 31, 2005)

peanut oil is also good to use but you must make sure that noone you may share your finished product with is allergic to peanuts  also make sure you get the pure oil and not a concentrated version or one with additives


----------



## tordon (Jul 31, 2005)

penut oil eh! sounds good......kind of makes me hungry..........does anyone know the different viscosities......and wouldn't the thinner oils be more prone to crashing your gear, or does that only have to do with a lack of proper ba content.... :sniper: 

i'm a little wary of ordering anything across the border from the states, as i have been screwed more than once by legit companys......if any cunucks here know of one thats sure to deliver i'd be happy to give it a shot.....what do customs do in the case of whatmans, oils and such......at the very least they would sure wonder what i'm upto, do they have a database, like watch out for this guy, he's buying weird shit........

I have considered many times of buying some usp grade oil, steralizing it and running it through a whatman, but the cost of whatmens from my supplier is more than the sterilized soy oil they sell......

at any rate thanx alot for all of your imput....i appreciate your help and your expertise........ :sniper:


----------



## tordon (Jul 31, 2005)

just had to add this couldn't help my self.........what about 10w30 LOL :sniper:


----------



## GearMan (Aug 1, 2005)

For homebrew enthusuiasts, grapeseed, usp, and especially Enova are all OK. The last actually being somewhat good for you, healthwise.


----------



## Little Man (Aug 1, 2005)

so you can use grapeseed oil for 100% of the recipe? not mixing oils?


----------



## BIGSARGE (Aug 1, 2005)

I Prefer Wesson I Use It On Everything


----------



## striffe (Nov 11, 2012)

tordon said:


> penut oil eh! sounds good......kind of makes me hungry..........does anyone know the different viscosities......and wouldn't the thinner oils be more prone to crashing your gear, or does that only have to do with a lack of proper ba content.... :sniper:
> 
> i'm a little wary of ordering anything across the border from the states, as i have been screwed more than once by legit companys......if any cunucks here know of one thats sure to deliver i'd be happy to give it a shot.....what do customs do in the case of whatmans, oils and such......at the very least they would sure wonder what i'm upto, do they have a database, like watch out for this guy, he's buying weird shit........
> 
> ...



You still have to run the final product through a filter anyway. There is no benefit to buying expensive pre filtered oil. Once you add the hormone powder, solvents, heat & mix, then you have to take the final mix and filter it before use. Get what Im saying.


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 12, 2012)

Sesame,,Cottonseed, Grapeseed all will work.


----------



## odin (Nov 12, 2012)

Personally I like products produced in Eythl Oleate. Can hold much higher concentrations and make the oils more smoother!


----------



## powders101 (Nov 12, 2012)

I like using EO as well for a carrier oil!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 12, 2012)

Wouldn't use peanut oil . Too many people with unknown peanut allergies.. Save that for your popcorn.. I prefer grapeseed due to viscosity and is available everywhere ..like everyone says gotta filter and heat anyhow plus it's gonna have ba or Bb involved .


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 12, 2012)

tordon said:


> penut oil eh! sounds good......kind of makes me hungry..........does anyone know the different viscosities......and wouldn't the thinner oils be more prone to crashing your gear, or does that only have to do with a lack of proper ba content.... :sniper:
> 
> i'm a little wary of ordering anything across the border from the states, as i have been screwed more than once by legit companys......if any cunucks here know of one thats sure to deliver i'd be happy to give it a shot.....what do customs do in the case of whatmans, oils and such......at the very least they would sure wonder what i'm upto, do they have a database, like watch out for this guy, he's buying weird shit........
> 
> ...



Doubt customs will take grapeseed oils or cottonseed oils. People roll thru the us border to local Costcos around here and gallons of oils are used a million ways.. Tellem youre maken a big bottle of Italian dressing..As for the filters they wont care . They too are used by home herbalists and whoever..


----------



## FordFan (Nov 13, 2012)

If you can't get grapeseed, make it from 100% EO.


----------



## striffe (Nov 13, 2012)

Ive only used grape seed oil. And although Ethyl Oleate makes a nice thin solution, so many people have bad reactions to it, it melts some plastic filtration systems, and you cant preload syringes with it because it will melt the plunger. However there are some new oils that are popping up at the medical suppliers. Ive seen rice oil and apricot kernel oil. Both have peaked my interest. Anyone have any experience with these? I know dragon pharma uses a mixture of ethyl oleate and apricot kernel oil. Ive used that. But has anyone used these new oils in their home brew, for their horse?


----------



## vintagemuscle (Nov 13, 2012)

I prefer cottonseed oil for testosterone products and grapeseed oil for all other products.


----------



## striffe (Nov 13, 2012)

vintagemuscle said:


> I prefer cottonseed oil for testosterone products and grapeseed oil for all other products.



Any particular reason?


----------



## vintagemuscle (Nov 14, 2012)

I may be mistaken but I was under the impression that the pharmaceutical companies primarily used cottenseed oil in test compounds. I like the grapeseed oil because it is a " thinner" oil.


----------



## striffe (Nov 14, 2012)

vintagemuscle said:


> I may be mistaken but I was under the impression that the pharmaceutical companies primarily used cottenseed oil in test compounds. I like the grapeseed oil because it is a " thinner" oil.



Actually, i never paid attention to what kind of oil the pharm companies use. Now that you mention it, I would like to know. But i agree with you, i use grape seed as well because i understand its thinner. I cant say for because i havent tried them all. The lab supply company i use has a lot of choices. They are usually pretty helpful, i should email them and ask them which one is the thinnest out of the ones they carry.


----------



## Pignus (Nov 15, 2012)

The pharm grade test cyp I had was in fact made with cottonseed oil


----------



## striffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Pignus said:


> The pharm grade test cyp I had was in fact made with cottonseed oil



Thanks for sharing.


----------



## powders101 (Nov 15, 2012)

vintagemuscle said:


> I may be mistaken but I was under the impression that the pharmaceutical companies primarily used cottenseed oil in test compounds.



Yes most Pharma companies use cottonseed for their injectables.


----------



## striffe (Nov 15, 2012)

As i mentioned earlier, the lab supply company i use is carrying a lot more carrier oils. Ive always used grape seed oil because i was told its the thinnest. Because of this thread and the new oils available, i decided to contact the lab supply company and ask them which oil is the thinnest that they carry. To my surprise they told me cottonseed is the thinnest. Interesting, im going to try cottonseed nexr time.


----------



## Pignus (Nov 15, 2012)

Although I don't know how valid, I've heard the reason for cottonseed oil is its highly unlikely to be allergenic.


----------



## Collinb (Nov 15, 2012)

Could it also hold better than others?  I know many pharm grade or human grades done have high mg concentrations so I dont think they have to worry about having a think concentration that wont pass a pin


----------



## powders101 (Nov 15, 2012)

I would always recommend (if you not allergic) using EO as your carrier or at least a 50/50 split.


----------



## striffe (Nov 16, 2012)

powders101 said:


> I would always recommend (if you allergic) using EO as your carrier or at least a 50/50 split.



What filters do you reccomend for a vaccuum style setup when using EO. Ive used a couple different Nalgene filters with no success. The filter melts on the blue ones and the holder melts on the red ones. Ive had success with pvfd whatman syringe filters, but i would like to stay with a vacuum type filter system.
I was going to try the whatman zap caps. Can you reccomend something disposable?


----------



## striffe (Nov 17, 2012)

Bump


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 17, 2012)

hijacked said:


> What filters do you reccomend for a vaccuum style setup when using EO. Ive used a couple different Nalgene filters with no success. The filter melts on the blue ones and the holder melts on the red ones. Ive had success with pvfd whatman syringe filters, but i would like to stay with a vacuum type filter system.
> I was going to try the whatman zap caps. Can you reccomend something disposable?



Not sure about homebrewing as I have never attempted but I like to point those in the right direction

Here is a right-up Dat did on filters, etc:

http://www.anasci.org/vB/anabolic-steroid-conversions/28539-basic-filtration-items.html


----------



## powders101 (Nov 17, 2012)

hijacked said:


> What filters do you reccomend for a vaccuum style setup when using EO. Ive used a couple different Nalgene filters with no success. The filter melts on the blue ones and the holder melts on the red ones. Ive had success with pvfd whatman syringe filters, but i would like to stay with a vacuum type filter system.
> I was going to try the whatman zap caps. Can you reccomend something disposable?



Sorry been tied up with pm's the past few days.

Yes I use the zapcaps as well, which are disposable, although I find them to be a pain in the ass to get the seal, may only be me? 

For the most part I will keep it around 40% EO because I do not brew high mg oils, so no real need to go above and have never had a problem. Also the price is much higher!


----------



## striffe (Nov 17, 2012)

I never used EO in my brews until i made TNE. I decided to add it to this recipe so a slin pin could be used. I used a 50/50 EO/GSO mix for my carrier. The Nalgene PES filter didnt last 30 seconds under vaccuum. Picture attached. As i stated before i finished the brew with syringe filters. Im glad you confirmed the ZapCaps will work.


----------



## striffe (Nov 17, 2012)

Sorry, holy crap! I didnt mean to make the picture so large. If a mod would like to shrink it, please do.


----------



## powders101 (Nov 17, 2012)

Remember to try to keep the EO around 40%, it shouldn't be a problem there.


----------



## striffe (Nov 17, 2012)

Got it, thanks for your input. This is a great board, knowledgable people here.


----------



## striffe (Nov 22, 2012)

I did some research on oil viscosity. There are some carrier oils that my lab supply source is carrying now that arent on this list. I would likt to verify their viscosities as well. But as you can see, this verifies what my supplier told me, cottonseed is the thinnest. Keep in mind, they do not carry safflower. This is what i found. Cottonseed is thinner than grapeseed, but safflower is even thinner.

Castor 297.0 - Thickest
Crambe 53.6
High-Oleic Safflower 41.2
Peanut 39.6
Sunflower 37.1
Grapeseed 37.0
Sesame 35.3
Corn 34.9*
Cottonseed 33.5*
Soybean 32.6
Safflower 31.3 - Thinnest


----------



## Collinb (Nov 26, 2012)

Would the viscosity of the oil effect its ability to hold certain powders?  Like would GSO hold 300mg Test better than Cottonseed?  Or does the thinness of the oil not make a difference on how well the powder can be suspended without crashing


----------



## Pignus (Nov 27, 2012)

^^^^^
No. For the applications you have in mind the only major differences will be seen with regards to differences in polarity..... Hydrophyllic vs lipophillic
That's not to say similar solvents don't have different degrees of solubility, they would be miniscual and not related to viscosity. Viscosity increases as the intermolecular forces increase (the more likely a substance will bond with itself) and nothing to do with intermolecular forces between a solute and solvent


----------



## Cobramike (Dec 11, 2012)

I use MCT oil


----------



## Collinb (Dec 12, 2012)

Im giong to be using cottonseed oil as its a little cheaper  haha


----------



## Pignus (Dec 14, 2012)

Collinb said:


> Im giong to be using cottonseed oil as its a little cheaper  haha



Are you using food grade?


----------



## Collinb (Dec 14, 2012)

Yeah probably, just filter it myself and such.


----------



## Pignus (Dec 14, 2012)

Ok, I can get 1L of grapeseed for 7.00 at the market and the same is almost 50.00 (with shipping) for USP. 

I just put it into a beaker and heat for 1 hour at 300F. I used to filter it first with filter paper and a funnel before heating  but I don't anymore.


----------



## Collinb (Dec 14, 2012)

Yeah pretty much the same concept for me, go to store and pick up a jug of the oil I want, heat then filter myself and boom easily solved.


----------



## Cobramike (Dec 15, 2012)

You guys would switch to mct oil if u knew just how thin it is


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 16, 2012)

hijacked said:


> I did some research on oil viscosity. There are some carrier oils that my lab supply source is carrying now that arent on this list. I would likt to verify their viscosities as well. But as you can see, this verifies what my supplier told me, cottonseed is the thinnest. Keep in mind, they do not carry safflower. This is what i found. Cottonseed is thinner than grapeseed, but safflower is even thinner.
> 
> Castor 297.0 - Thickest
> Crambe 53.6
> ...




What's mct viscosity cause that sounds like an excellent carrier .?


----------



## striffe (Dec 16, 2012)

Cobramike said:


> You guys would switch to mct oil if u knew just how thin it is



Is mct oil thinner than ethyl oleate? I think im going to try it next time. The source i normally use for solvents and carriers doesnt carry mct oil. Im going to have to do a little research. Sounds like a winner though.


----------



## striffe (Dec 16, 2012)

Ive seen talk on the internet like GNC carries mct oil. But i went to their website and i cant find it. 
Maybe i can find it at whole foods.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah it's all over . Mct , medium chain triglyceride . Whole paycheck will have it for sure but those hippies are crooks in there..


----------



## Collinb (Dec 17, 2012)

MCT oil has mixed reviews.  Some argue its used for SEOs and shouldnt be used for injects because it would take too long to dissipate, others say its smooth as silk and perfect.


----------



## Cobramike (Dec 19, 2012)

I don't know the exact viscosity but a 23guage can suck it up very nicely compared to grape seed that takes forever. It's very close to being as thin as EO. That's why I changed to it. EO hurts me but I wanted an oil that's just about as thin

Some have said it hinders the absorbtion rate of the hormone. I can say false on that. I can feel the NPP and Test Ace hit me just as hard as any other oil. Also a lil info that Geneza strictly uses MCT. Also to add, it flows through a 25guage perfectly


----------



## Collinb (Dec 27, 2012)

Table 1 Viscosity* (mPa s) of vegetable oil at different temperatures.
Oil Source
Sample temperature
(°C)
                     35       50     65       80     95    110   120  140 160   180
Almond          43.98 26.89 17.62 12.42 9.15 7.51 6.54 5.01 4.02 3.62
Canola           42.49 25.79 17.21 12.14 9.01 7.77 6.62 5.01 4.29 4.65
Corn              37.92 23.26 15.61 10.98 8.56 6.83 6.21 4.95 3.96 3.33
Grape Seed    41.46 25.27 16.87 11.98 9.00 10.37 9.18 7.50 6.10 4.78
Hazlenut        45.55 27.40 17.83 12.49 9.23 7.56 6.69 5.25 4.12 3.48
Olive              46.29 27.18 18.07 12.57 9.45 7.43 6.49 5.29 4.13 3.44
Peanut           45.59 27.45 17.93 12.66 9.40 7.47 6.47 5.14 3.75 3.26
Safflower       35.27 22.32 14.87 11.17 8.44 6.73 6.22 4.77 4.11 3.44
Sesame         41.14 24.83 16.80 11.91 8.91 7.19 6.25 4.95 4.16 3.43
Soybean        38.63 23.58 15.73 11.53 8.68 7.17 6.12 4.58 3.86 3.31
Sunflower      41.55 25.02 16.90 11.99 8.79 7.38 6.57 4.99 4.01 3.52
Walnut           33.72 21.20 14.59 10.51 8.21 6.71 5.76 4.80 3.99 3.46


----------



## Collinb (Dec 27, 2012)

Well the table didnt come out like I planned, but as you can see thats alot of hte viscosity as given heats.  A few added on to the list previously added


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 27, 2012)

Still no mct viscosity so as Donald trump says. " you and hijacked are fired"  Can either of you fry cooks tell us mct viscosity to compare with the other oils. ??


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 27, 2012)

Cobramike said:


> I don't know the exact viscosity but a 23guage can suck it up very nicely compared to grape seed that takes forever. It's very close to being as thin as EO. That's why I changed to it. EO hurts me but I wanted an oil that's just about as thin
> 
> Some have said it hinders the absorbtion rate of the hormone. I can say false on that. I can feel the NPP and Test Ace hit me just as hard as any other oil. Also a lil info that Geneza strictly uses MCT. Also to add, it flows through a 25guage perfectly



The mcg hinders absorption rate? Oil has nothin to do with absorbtion rate it's just carrier fo the hormone into a depot. Mct is thin so of course body will assimylate that quick and hormone will be absorbed according to ester .. So I don't buy that ab rate either. Like you say it's better for a site or subq pin I would image like seo's.


----------



## Collinb (Dec 27, 2012)

MCT is a smooth oil from all accounts that I read.  People love it, and the only people who dont seem to be people who are saying so before even trying.  They make claims that MCT oil is used as a SEO and shouldnt be used as a carrier.  If you look fuckin elite fitness.com or whatever, people ask about different types of oils saying that they shouldnt use those for mixing that they should just use what people make, not understanding the oil is being used for brewing, and they just back up that MCT oil shouldnt be used because people use it to inject as SEOs or they used to before synthol.  It is perfectly fine to use, personally Im going to go with canola oil because its cheap, same viscosity and near all same properties as GSO, and its one of the cheapest.  3 bucks for a 2 liter container.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm thinkin of tryin mct but interested in it vicosity and holding power of a high heat melt point ester is all.canola is  used a lot, it just  makes my skin too  greasy and I think mct is good for my skin similar to coconut oil I cook with .


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 27, 2012)

Mct has 26 viscosity  @ 25 centigrade max temp .


----------



## striffe (Dec 28, 2012)

I was able to confirm some of the things you guys have mentioned about mct oil. It is very thin. It is also being used as a carrier for IM medications by pharmaceutical companies. It is also being used by cosmetic companies because it makes make up that spreads easily without leaving a very oily residue.
The thing that we've all wanted to know, the viscosity is:
Mct oil viscosity is 26 @ 25 degrees C. Thats pretty thin. Im very excited to use this product.
Unfortunately, i cant buy it locally where i live. But its not hard to locate online. I will keep you all posted. 
Based on what ive learned, im sure it will perform like cobramike describes.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 28, 2012)

U mean to say no vitamin shoppe is in town? Do I need to open one or people just not into those stores there ? Crazy .. Trader Joe has it ad does whole foods here.


----------



## striffe (Dec 28, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> U mean to say no vitamin shoppe is in town? Do I need to open one or people just not into those stores there ? Crazy .. Trader Joe has it ad does whole foods here.



People here arent into the environment, organic foods, health supplies/supplements like they are on the west coast. We have no whole foods. We do have a vitamin shoppe, but i called them, the girl that answered didnt even know what mct oil was. She put me on hold, found it on their website, and told me she could order it for me. The big expensive grocery store chain in town has one small aisle dedicated to organic foods. Our grocery stores dont even have grape seed oil. I had to buy that at our local health food store, which doesnt have mct oil, nor do they know what it is. You would think where people can dress in shorts and tank tops 90% of the year, they would be far more concerned with their health and appearance.
In San Francisco, when a smoker walks down the sidewalk, everyone parts like the red sea. Here in Florida, lots of smokers still. Most restaurants still have an outdoor patio for smokers here.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 28, 2012)

Lol. Sounds like paradise hijacked ...


----------



## anthanh3977 (Dec 28, 2012)

Interesting thread!


----------



## Cobramike (Jan 1, 2013)

Guys I promise you will like mct oil if u try it and will leave gso alone

I made some NPP at 1%BA and 15%BB and its beautiful. Very smooth and painless. Absolutely love how I can draw it up quickly with 23guage and push through a 25 pin easily.


----------



## striffe (Jan 1, 2013)

Cobramike said:


> Guys I promise you will like mct oil if u try it and will leave gso alone
> 
> I made some NPP at 1%BA and 15%BB and its beautiful. Very smooth and painless. Absolutely love how I can draw it up quickly with 23guage and push through a 25 pin easily.



Im convinced, just ordered some mct oil.


----------



## colochine (Jan 1, 2013)

hijacked said:


> I never used EO in my brews until i made TNE. I decided to add it to this recipe so a slin pin could be used. I used a 50/50 EO/GSO mix for my carrier. The Nalgene PES filter didnt last 30 seconds under vaccuum. Picture attached. As i stated before i finished the brew with syringe filters. Im glad you confirmed the ZapCaps will work.



That's looks like your oil was too hot.


----------



## striffe (Jan 25, 2013)

colochine said:


> That's looks like your oil was too hot.



My oil was 140 F. That shouldnt melt plastic or filter material. You can easily hold that in your hand. The picture i posted of the melted filter was taken seconds after the filter failed. The following day the entire filter was gone! I assure you its the ethyl oleate or a combo of ethyl oleate and the guaicol that melted the filter media. I have also read that a couple guys filtered their solution containing EO, then left it sitting in the plastic container in the lower unit of their disposable vaccum filter. The next day, the gear had melted through the plastic container, and all the gear was on the table and floor. Also, you cant preload pins with eo, it will melt the plunger inside the pin.


----------



## colochine (Jan 25, 2013)

Wasn't aware guaiacol was used. PES are not to be used with any concentration of guaiacol. Use PVDF or PTFE for G.


----------



## striffe (Jan 25, 2013)

Cobramike said:


> Guys I promise you will like mct oil if u try it and will leave gso alone
> 
> I made some NPP at 1%BA and 15%BB and its beautiful. Very smooth and painless. Absolutely love how I can draw it up quickly with 23guage and push through a 25 pin easily.



You are right, MCT oil is some nice stuff. It looks like water. Im sure you are right about Geneza using it as well. That explains why all of their gear is so light in color. The tren i made looks like test in grapeseed oil. Its not as dark as im used to seeing. Other compounds i made literally look like water. Beautiful!


----------



## striffe (Jan 25, 2013)

colochine said:


> Wasn't aware guaiacol was used. PES are not to be used with any concentration of guaiacol. Use PVDF or PTFE for G.



Thanks, didnt know.


----------



## colochine (Jan 25, 2013)

Anytime bro.


----------



## highdrum (Jan 28, 2013)

Does MCT dissolve the "oil soluable" compunds like EQ Test E & Deca at normal concentrations, say 300 mg/ml?  I only mix those with 2% BA for sterility, has anyone had anything crash in MCT?  I am curious as to why you guys say its so much better than GSO, I pin my 300mg/ml GSO brews through 27g needles.  Just today was 1ml NPP & 1ml Test P all 100mg/ml in GSO and they went through a 27g just fine.  If you guys can give me some solid info on the stuff, I will switch it up.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 28, 2013)

Highdrum ure gtg w/gso .Mct is like best for site injections with the correct compound and slin pin .no need to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## basskiller (Jan 29, 2013)

safflower oil


----------



## dizterbd (Feb 11, 2013)

basskiller said:


> safflower oil



may i ask why? ive used gso. recently i came across a source thats oil is amazingly thin. i know they use eo, but i don't think i want to use eo in my own homebrew, as everything im going to make will be well within normal mg/ml doses. but ide still like my oil to be thin. i was amazed as to how painless their gear was compared to all the rest ive used.

and just outta curiosity, if i was to use eo (just since seeing how amazing their stuff came out with it) what %eo do you think would be sufficient for average doses gear? and does any oil specifically work better than others with eo? thanks


----------



## striffe (Feb 11, 2013)

dizterbd said:


> may i ask why? ive used gso. recently i came across a source thats oil is amazingly thin. i know they use eo, but i don't think i want to use eo in my own homebrew, as everything im going to make will be well within normal mg/ml doses. but ide still like my oil to be thin. i was amazed as to how painless their gear was compared to all the rest ive used.
> 
> and just outta curiosity, if i was to use eo (just since seeing how amazing their stuff came out with it) what %eo do you think would be sufficient for average doses gear? and does any oil specifically work better than others with eo? thanks



Because safflower is very thin. I wouldnt use eo if you dont have to. Some people would disagree, some people love it. If you insist on using eo, then use 40% eo and 60% GSO for your carrier.


----------



## dizterbd (Feb 12, 2013)

hijacked said:


> Because safflower is very thin. I wouldnt use eo if you dont have to. Some people would disagree, some people love it. If you insist on using eo, then use 40% eo and 60% GSO for your carrier.



thanks for the suggestions. i might just insist. as all the previous ugl ide dealt with used gso with ba and bb, but no eo. then the last one i used adds only a little amount of eo to the equation, and painless. i wonder if it has to do with the eo releasing the hormone into your system slower or something along those lines.

does anyone know how much would be considered a rough minimum % eo to include in a gso mix for a smooth and pip free pin?


----------

